# Long 350 stops running



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, folks, need some help!! Tractor ran fine for the last couple of years UNTIL I used highway diesel instead of off-road diesel. Ran for about 20 minutes, then RPM started jumping up about 200 for 10-15 sec. then back to normal, then after a few times like that the RPM's dropped about 200 and then it died. I have since changed both primary and secondary fuel filter, and cleaned the screen on top of the fuel lift pump. Still does the same thing. Now what? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Check the air cleaner and I know this will sound dumb but make sure there is not to much oil in engine crank case.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

From what I have read about the highway diesel and the offroad diesel is for tax purposes only, so I cannot see how the different fuel will upset the running of your machine.

I would be more inclined to say that the governor is playing up because of the inconsistent revs, when you have full open throttle, does the engine rev above the set high idle and drop again ?.

Have you done a full bleed on the fuel system after you changed the fuel filters ?, is the fuel flow from the tank consistent ?, does the lift pump -- pump good when you prime ?, did you bleed the injectors after the fuel filters ?.

Have you drained the fuel tank and refilled with the offroad diesel ?, this then would show if it is the different fuel being the problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bewoodyjr, welcome to the tractor forum.

It's not the off road fuel. 

My GUESS is that you have an obstruction somewhere in the fuel system. Open the line from the fuel tank at the fuel filter to check if you have a free flow of fuel at the point. A trickle flow is not good enough. You may have some debris in the bottom of your fuel tank. Do you have a fuel screen in the bottom of your tank??


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Long uses a diaphragm type transfer/lift pump. I suspect the diaphragm has cracked enough to allow air into the fuel system.

Remove that pump and do a vacuum test, I suspect it will be passing air. Also check your engine oil for any diesel smell, as when that pump leaks enough internally it will dump diesel into the crankcase.

The correlation to this starting with on road fuel is coincidence.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Both RCWells and FredM make good points. Have you bled the system to purge air??


----------



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the response. I will check out those things. Yes, we did a full bleed of the system each time we opened it (changing filters, cleaning screen). I do not know if there is a filter in the tank, and I will check flow to the fuel filter. I am considering replacing the lift pump as it is not that expensive and would eliminate that as a problem, or perhaps cure the problem. Either way, thank you all for your input. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a screen at the end of the dip straw/draw tube in the fuel tank. The fitting for it is on the side of the tank, so the fuel level needs to be below that fitting before you remove it for service.

That screen does clog, especially with the reformulated diesels that contain any amount of biodiesel. What happens is the reformulated diesel attracts water, creates a layer of moisture and algae, and the algae gets sucked into the screen and clogs.

If that is the problem, clean the screen, drain the bottom of the tank out if you have a bottom drain, and add a water disbursing agent and a couple cans of Sea Foam to kill the algae. Then you will need to watch your main filter or filters closely as the water may collect there as the system cleans itself.


----------



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. Will check that out also.


----------



## bewoodyjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright, we have success!! Took fuel line loose at fuel lift pump--had good fuel flow there. Replaced fuel lift pump (under $30.00), bled the system (steps are memorized by now!!), and got tractor started. Ran bush hog for about an hour and a half before stopping to do other things. Thanks for all the suggestions--I appreciate them very much.


----------

